
Show HN: I made a tool to copy music library from Apple Music to Spotify - qgadrian
https://themusicimporter.com/
======
qgadrian
This the first iteration of a simple tool to move Apple Music library to
Spotify.

Some features are missing, but feedback is highly appreciated.

As off topic:

After thousands of unfinished side projects, and although a lot of them were
close to being finished, I was able to finish the first one and make it real.

